# knicks/raptors deal



## simmasta2004 (Jun 19, 2003)

The knicks are probably lookin at every option that is open for them. But the one i think is going down is 
Knicks gets: #4 pick, Jerome Williams, and add ons
Raptors get: spreewell, #9 pick
First off the Raptors do not want Bosh and that makes the 4 pick disposable. The person that the Raptors are lookin at the most is Mike Sweetney. Why? Dont ask me because the last time i checked there wasnt too much of a difference in Mike Sweetney and Mike Bradely or whatever that guys name is. 
The Knicks would do this deal because we need some size. Who knows if Mcdyess will ever play a game for us. Jerome Williams will give us someone of the bench. And if you think about the Knicks wouldnt be too bad next year with this deal. You got Frankie Williams(and i know its a stretch), Houston, role player, bosh, and curt thomas. That does sound pretty damn ****ty. But you can work with that and at least you got some size. Maybe Mcdyess comes back and bes the ptper we all know. But the Knicks gotta do this deal.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Actually, there's talk of a trade in which Houston will go to Houston and the Knicks would get Rice, Griffin, and Mobley, which I think would make the Knicks better. Add Bosh and I think it's a young good team.

PG - Eisley
SG - Mobley
SF - Bosh
PF - Griffin
C - Thomas? Maybe Cato can be plugged into that deal?

The Knicks would be better if both of these trades went down, IMO.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>simmasta2004</b>!
> The knicks are probably lookin at every option that is open for them. But the one i think is going down is
> Knicks gets: #4 pick, Jerome Williams, and add ons
> Raptors get: spreewell, #9 pick
> First off the Raptors do not want Bosh and that makes the 4 pick disposable. The Knicks would do this deal because we need some size. Who knows if Mcdyess will ever play a game for us. Jerome Williams will give us someone of the bench....


So are we now officially writing off Vince Carter? I dont think so....So the raptors get another scorer, and just scorer in spree, and the number nine. Most likely at that post TJ ford will be gone. Thats what the raptors need more than anything else. You can hang on Antonio Davis until he makes it evident that he cant play, than draft a big guy. But not this year when you have a point guard like TJ ford available. Thats what the raptors need. A guy who knows how to pass it and will get VC good looks and such, not a raw guy like bosh (or whoever is available at no. 9) who isn't really a sure NBA starter. The knicks do need a big guy, but getting a chris bosh and jerome williams won't help anything. And I doubt the add ons will help with the big guy situation. Then, once Mcdyess does come back, you have wasted a pick on Chris Bosh, and you've traded your best scorer.

The deal doesn't need to happen because:

A. The raptors need a point guard, and Ford won't be there at no. 9

B. By the time Mcdyess comes back you've wasted picks and players because there will be no progress made on the Knicks. Jerome williams won't help them win a single game. And Chris Bosh? How do we know if he can even play? 

C. The Knicks should go for a point guard, probably Hinrich. Even though they won't, they should.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

The Houston to Houston trade rumor has been over for a couple of days now. This New Tor/NY deal is very possible as both teams were close to a trade last season. But NY wants Ford with the pick? Why not Bosh?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd take Bell and Ridnour above Ford. I don't think Ford's anything special.


----------



## jj9487 (Jun 2, 2003)

i dont understand it eitehr, why would the knicks let bosh go? hes huge! hes going to be great! meanwhile we have frank williams at our future point


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> PG - Eisley
> SG - Mobley
> ...


i think griffin is better fit for SF and bosh at PF


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> i dont understand it eitehr, why would the knicks let bosh go? hes huge! hes going to be great! meanwhile we have frank williams at our future point


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/93901p-85193c.html Appparently knicks are interested in TJFord not Bosh.If they pick TJFord then miami will pick bosh.So as a heat fan i would love this trade with the knicks.So bosh is not what the knicks want apparently.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

mcdyse coming back? lol he'll probably hurt his knee again and miss another season.. lol


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Honestly, I think Mcdyess' career is over.


----------



## aj_lakers (May 18, 2003)

Nothing energizes nyc like a point guard and thats why i think the knicks are so high on TJ right now. I've got to say that i would be tempted to get a C first (kaman?) but i can understand that they may think #4 is slightly overrating him - it's just that this would allow thomas to move back to his natural pf. you've still got frank williams and eisley at the point, JYD on the bench. It's not much but you can still look forward to next years draft because it is finally time to rebuild the knicks from the ground up. insert TJ into this equation and you still have a huge hole in the middle with no new draftee to give hope of the future.

P.S. stick a fork in antonio - it's sad but his career is over.
P.S. 2 - Sweetney is going to be a good pf - Toronto will be happy if they take him, and if they don't he'll be gone within a few picks of #9


----------



## gamesmaniax (Jun 22, 2003)

This trade sucks from a Raptors point of view, we get Spree who is old and prolly doesn't have much time left. We can keep Lamond who is a decent player and take Bosh

Line-up should look like
1.AW
2.VC
3.LM
4.CB
5.AD
with Peterson, JYD and Alston all off da bench:yes: :laugh:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gamesmaniax</b>!
> This trade sucks from a Raptors point of view, we get Spree who is old and prolly doesn't have much time left. We can keep Lamond who is a decent player and take Bosh
> 
> Line-up should look like
> ...


thats a horrid line up thats the same or even worse then the line up we have now..

but vince and spree would be a good combo but your right spree is a tad too old.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I don't the Knicks should trade Spree, Houston or McDyess. I like that nucleus when healthy.

TJ Ford might fall to #9 behind James, Milicic, Anthony, Bosh, Lampe, Kaman, and Wade.

You might make the play-offs with this starting line-up.

C K. Thomas
PF A. McDyess
SF L. Spreewell
SG A. Houston
PG T.J. Ford (#9)
---------------------
C T. Knight
C K. Perkins (#39)
PF O. Harrington
PF C. Weatherspoon
SF J. Howard (#30)
SF L. Postell (re-sign)
SG S. Anderson
SG H. Eisley
PG F. Williams
PG C. Ward

Let go of Spreewell after 04-05 season and Mabeye Josh Howard will be redy to start.


----------



## reives21 (Jan 14, 2003)

Kurt Thomas is not a center and Spreewell is not a Small foward. The Knicks have to trade in the draft whether it be Spree, Thomas or anyone else on this team. The Knicks are under sized so they need height, they have 2nd and 3rd stringers running the point. This is what the Knicks line up consists of:

PG- Eisley: at most a career backup
SG- Houston: Good baller but not 100 million good
SF- Spreewell: Good defensive SG but not as SF
PF- Mcdyess: Was good but just hurt now, when healthy thats a different story
C- Thomas: He's a PF playing Center were's the sense in this.

A lousy PG, 2 SG, and 2 PF next Layden should run for President.

As much as I like Spree he has to go because Houston's contract is basically unmovable, but not definately. Thomas is good and we can get something out of him but what can we get on a risky Mcdyess? Nothing, nobody wants to pay for him to sit on the bent while recovering, we need him now not in a year or so.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Latrell Sprewell will love Toronto. It's a great city and there are plenty of marinas along the lake where he can dock his boat.


----------

